# Realistic Team Roster Projections



## bruno34115

hey ive seen a thread with unrealistic dream teams and i was wandering what you guys think is a realistic roster for the bobcats in there expansion year.


----------



## Zach

The Bobcats are projected to pick Raymond Felton with the number 4 pick. They will probably get someone like Robert Horry, Raef Lafrentz(if Dallas gets Zo),or Kurt Thomas in the expansion draft.


----------



## BullFan16

C: Mike Olowakandi
PF: Robert Archibald
SF: Vincent Yarbouough
SG: Gerald Wallace
PG: Ben Gordon

6th Man: Steven Hunter
b1. Ron Mercer
b2. Sean Lampley
b3. Refer Alston
b4. Chris Duhon
b5: Dalibor Bagaric
b6: Mateen Cleaves
b7: Eton Thomas

IR: Gregg Ostertag


----------



## KingsCrusher115

What about the Hornets drafting Ha Seung-Jin, the 7'5" Korean center??

It's so much harder to get a big man than a guard nowadays.


----------



## bruno34115

> Originally posted by <b>KingsCrusher115</b>!
> What about the Hornets drafting Ha Seung-Jin, the 7'5" Korean center??
> 
> It's so much harder to get a big man than a guard nowadays.


i highly doubt they would go international with their first pick because they dont want to build around someone who likely cant speak english... 

this is my projection

pg: raymond felton
sg: fred jones
sf: gerald wallace
pf: chris anderson
c: raef lafrentz


----------



## jokeaward

Ughh, that's forgettable. '95 Tor had two decent players, and now teams are more afraid than ever of the cap. Right? I suppose Lafrentz and a decent non-Felton NC/Duke player would be alright.

Who's Chris Anderson?


----------



## MJG

I'm doing this quick and off the top of my head, so I will probably be missing several good choices. I'm sure at least a couple players on here won't work because they'll be free agents (I assume they can't be taken). I also don't include the draft pick, because I know nothing about next year's draft outside of a few players.

PG: Earl Watson/Anthony Carter
SG: Eddie House/Kendall Gill
SF: Gerald Wallace/Eddie Robinson
PF: Etan Thomas/Jason Caffey/Danny Fortson
C: Jeff Foster/Clifford Robinson/Jerome James

Caffey has a $6 million expiring contract, C. Robinson has a $5 million expiring contract (and I believe he'll be ineffective enough by then that they'll let him go), and James has a $5 million expiring contract. Those teams may want to keep those contracts to get them off the books the next year, or they may want to unload them immediately so they can be a player in next year's free agency. This is definitely a last place team, though it does have a couple of decent players. Some young guys like E. Robinson, Wallace, and Thomas could be very nice. Fortson, C. Robinson, and Gill are solid veterans. Like I said I did most of this off the top of my head and it also doesn't have their draft pick, so I may be way off on some of these assumptions 

Also, for the one who asked about Anderson: http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_andersen/index.html?nav=page


----------



## HKF

I would draft Tiago Splitter and build a team around this amazing SF/PF. They should be able to get some good players and stay away from most of the overpaid players in the Expansion draft.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Off the top of my head*

PG Rafer Alston - Earl Watson 
SG Gerald Wallace - Ron Mercer
SF _Josh Smith_ - Vincent Yarborough
PF Clifford Robinson - Etan Thomas - Corie Blount
C Antonio Davis - Dalibor Bagaric - Jeff Foster

They draft Josh Smith at #4, this guy is going to be star, and would be great to build a franchise around.


----------



## OkayOkayOkay

:: PG :: Keyon Dooling
:: SG :: Larry Hughes
:: SF :: Hakim Warrick
:: PF :: Stromille Swift
:: C :: Chris Mihm


----------



## StraylightRunner

well what we could do is if theres a fan from ALL of the other 29 teams then we could choose whos most likely to be protected. if not, then for the teams that dont have fans in here, it wont be hard to do. well here we go:

Denver Nuggets Protectees (my standpoint):

Andre Miller
Carmelo Anthony
Nene
Nikoloz Tskitishvili
Boykins
Rodney White
Free agent SG, most likely Dion Glover, Stephen Jackson (if absolutely none sign, then Jeff Trepagnier)
FA Center, probably Peja Drobjnak (if not, Trep, one or the other gotta sign)


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>tnnsfly15</b>!
> well what we could do is if theres a fan from ALL of the other 29 teams then we could choose whos most likely to be protected. if not, then for the teams that dont have fans in here, it wont be hard to do. well here we go:


Tnnsfly15,
Good idea...lets do that in this forum, where all of the expansion draft discussion will be put...Heres the link: HERE


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>OkayOkayOkay</b>!
> :: PG :: Keyon Dooling
> :: SG :: Larry Hughes
> :: SF :: Hakim Warrick
> :: PF :: Stromille Swift
> :: C :: Chris Mihm


I wouldn't count on Hughes or Swift being available.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on Hughes or Swift being available.



I highly doubt it as well.


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS

You should build around Pavel. Build around the giant, because free agent big men are hard to come by.


----------



## MJG

I think they'll pick an American player, unless there is a foreign guy that really blows them away. Casual fans will be a lot more interested in the team when their exciting new rookie is named "Tommy Williams" over "Vranic Milosovic", which is always something for an expansion team to keep their mind on. Maybe the Charlotte basketball fans are rabid enough that the ownership doesn't have to worry about that -- just my :twocents:


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>EnTeRtHeAtMoS</b>!
> You should build around Pavel. Build around the giant, because free agent big men are hard to come by.


Agreed...Him and a good, experienced swingman. Also, if not Pavel, then Emeka Okafur or Dwight Howard.


----------



## StraylightRunner

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed...Him and a good, experienced swingman. Also, if not Pavel, then Emeka Okafur or Dwight Howard.


personally, those two go 1 and 2, either way depends on how their seasons go. i dont see either slippin to the 4


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>tnnsfly15</b>!
> 
> 
> personally, those two go 1 and 2, either way depends on how their seasons go. i dont see either slippin to the 4


Probably, thats why they should be "Better Than Expected Backup Plans". I like the idea of building around Pavel Podkolzine, but of course I would love to have take Dwight Howard or Emeka Okafur if they are available.


----------



## Match_Germany

:starwars:


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>Match_Germany</b>!
> :starwars:


How did that have to do with anything?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

i think you have to build a franchise around a big man, so the safe pick would be either pavel, howard, splitter, or okafor.

BUT, on the other hand, i would like to see the bobcats pick up a freak like deng or smith, smith reminds me of t-mac, alot.


----------



## shyFX325

charlotte would have to be fools to draft anyone from american high school. There learning curve is just far too long. While i am not saying that charlotte execs are gonna be hoping for the playoffs but they are gonna want someone they can at least put on the floor.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> charlotte would have to be fools to draft anyone from american high school. There learning curve is just far too long. While i am not saying that charlotte execs are gonna be hoping for the playoffs but they are gonna want someone they can at least put on the floor.


You make a point, but I disagree. Charlotte is one of the few teams who can afford to put a high-school player on the floor and wait for him to develop. As much as I would like to win now, it will be several years before we get good, so the learning curve will be the same as the franchise. If Howard is there we will take him, but he won't be, so we might end up with Pavel Podkolzine (My Choice) or Luol Deng.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> 
> 
> You make a point, but I disagree. Charlotte is one of the few teams who can afford to put a high-school player on the floor and wait for him to develop. As much as I would like to win now, it will be several years before we get good, so the learning curve will be the same as the franchise. If Howard is there we will take him, but he won't be, so we might end up with Pavel Podkolzine (My Choice) or Luol Deng.


I agree totally. If there was ever a team to pick a HS player in the draft, it's the new Charlotte team. I'd say it's a minimum of three years before they make any kind of dent in the league, and it's realistic to think it could take five or more to get into the playoffs. That doesn't mean that the absolutely should draft a HS kid, but they should have no problem doing so if they like one.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

now that the kings arnt so deep there is no way in hell you guys get Wallace


----------



## cantgetright

There is a wrinkle in the expansion draft- that I haven't read or heard about until today.

Everyone knows that everyteam can protect 8 players but, today i learned that ALL teams have to leave atleast 1 player unprotected. For example the Miami Heat only have 4 players under contract for next season. Brian Grant, Eddie Jones, Caron Butler, and Dewayne Wade. So unless they sign someone to a 2 year contract this season one of those players will have to available for the Bobcats.

It's gonna be a huge advantage for us come next offseason. 

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/6605114.htm


----------



## HOWIE

Is Pavel Podkolzine coming out next Summer? I thought for sure that he was going to enter the draft this season. What pick will the Bobcats get in the draft and is Pavel Podkolzine going to be there for that pick? I would think it would have to be a top 5 pick.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> now that the kings arnt so deep there is no way in hell you guys get Wallace



Maybe, maybe not. Here's who I see them keeping:
1. Webber
2. Bibby
3. Jackson
4. Miller
5. Jackson
6. Christe
7. Stajakovic
8. Divac, Funderburke, or Wallace

I'm not sure who #8 would be. Any thoughts?


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>cantgetright</b>!
> There is a wrinkle in the expansion draft- that I haven't read or heard about until today.
> 
> Everyone knows that everyteam can protect 8 players but, today i learned that ALL teams have to leave atleast 1 player unprotected. For example the Miami Heat only have 4 players under contract for next season. Brian Grant, Eddie Jones, Caron Butler, and Dewayne Wade. So unless they sign someone to a 2 year contract this season one of those players will have to available for the Bobcats.
> 
> It's gonna be a huge advantage for us come next offseason.
> 
> http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/6605114.htm


Yea...This is good news. I was unaware of that until today, so it definitly brightens possibilities. However, there will be very few teams that offer a quality veteran, with most teams choosing to give up a veteran along the lines of Tariq Abudl-Wahad. I would like to have Eddie back in Charlotte, and I think him in a Bobcats uniform is a real possibility.


----------



## cantgetright

Dallas will have to make available more than Wahad. They have 11 players under contract for next season (10 players if Nash decides to become a free agent-which is likely. he won't leave but, Cuban will pay him more to stay and it will help the team because they only have to leave 2 unprotected)

Wahad and either Howard, Welsch, Bradley, or Najera.

I would take any of them over Wahad's contract.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

next year funderburke and vlade and maby christy will be free agents, and we dont care about funderburke anyways, and Wallace is a fan favorite, and Kings managment thinks very highly of him


----------



## cantgetright

Sacramento has to leave one of these players unprotected unless they sign someone else to a 2 year deal this season.

Webber, Bibby, Brad Miller, Doug Christie, Peja, Bobby Jackson, Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo

I think Karl Malone might be realistic and worthwhile free agent signing for the Bobcats. His last remaining goal, if he wins the championship with the lakers this year, is to pass abdul-jabbar on the all-time points list. He'd be all set to do this in charlotte while giving Charlotte veteran guidence at a cheap rate.


----------



## Philo

Hahaha...Malone could probably score 25+ on the expansion Bobcats. I hope he goes there!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______

Welsch or Najera would be the best choice I have never seen Welsch play but have good things about him. So I would go with Najera.


----------

